# All time LOW!



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Myself and a buddy made the 3 hour drive to The Maumee river yesterday... got our campsite at Buttonwood park, set up camp and fished the last few hours yesterday. Enjoyed a nice campfire and a cozy nights sleep. This morning we woke up early, made a quick breakfast, and headed just a couple miles down the road to the White Street access for a day of walleye fishing. Turned out to be a good morning and we both had our limits by noon. " This is great", i thought,"we can head back, breakdown camp, and make the drive home before dinner". as we pulled into Buttonwood Park, we drove to our campsite… Or at least we thought ...yep ...that's what happened... some lowlife $&#%** STOLE the ENTIRE CAMPSITE!!!!!.... guys, you have no idea how badly I wish I was making this up ... my NICE 10x12 canvas tent, both cots, both sleeping bags, both sleeping pads, my coleman stove, my duffle bag...who the HELL steals boxer shorts and socks???????

had to stick around for another 45 minutes, waiting on the police to show up in order to fill out a report . The Wood County Ranger couldn't believe what I was telling him ... he felt awful and said that they would do their best to help me out but I know this stuff is gone now. it's so hard to have a positive outlook on life when the stuff happens… I mean really? Who the hell steals your campsite ?????


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Are you Frickin' kidding me? Who in the hell steals an entire campsite, and who in the hell sits there and watches someone steal an entire campsite. I'm sure it wasn't a super quick process.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

beaver said:


> Are you Frickin' kidding me? Who in the hell steals an entire campsite, and who in the hell sits there and watches someone steal an entire campsite. I'm sure it wasn't a super quick process.


yup not quick...but easy who knows who is breaking camp....just walk in like ya own the place and take YOUR campsite down....


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Sorry to hear the bad news... i to have a canvas tent...and they're not cheap...i really hope they find your campsite..


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

9Left said:


> Myself and a buddy made the 3 hour drive to The Maumee river yesterday... got our campsite at Buttonwood park, set up camp and fished the last few hours yesterday. Enjoyed a nice campfire and a cozy nights sleep. This morning we woke up early, made a quick breakfast, and headed just a couple miles down the road to the White Street access for a day of walleye fishing. Turned out to be a good morning and we both had our limits by noon. " This is great", i thought,"we can head back, breakdown camp, and make the drive home before dinner". as we pulled into Buttonwood Park, we drove to our campsite… Or at least we thought ...yep ...that's what happened... some lowlife $&#%** STOLE the ENTIRE CAMPSITE!!!!!.... guys, you have no idea how badly I wish I was making this up ... my NICE 10x12 canvas tent, both cots, both sleeping bags, both sleeping pads, my coleman stove, my duffle bag...who the HELL steals boxer shorts and socks???????
> 
> had to stick around for another 45 minutes, waiting on the police to show up in order to fill out a report . The Wood County Ranger couldn't believe what I was telling him ... he felt awful and said that they would do their best to help me out but I know this stuff is gone now. it's so hard to have a positive outlook on life when the stuff happens… I mean really? Who the hell steals your campsite ?????


Carl, As i said i feel bad for you...maybe someone needed a place to live and took it. who knows. I sure woulda like to caught em in the act though... Tom


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

that sucks and i m sorry to hear this. its always in the back of my mind when i set up turkey camp in the middle of no where in the middle of wayne national forest. it would be easy for somebody to do it there. but i couldnt even imagine it happening in the middle of a public camprgound. thieves are the scum of the earth and should be punished that way.


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow trash people just prey on occasions like that. Sorry to hear man.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

We hunt some pretty remote areas south and camp just off a main road. some of the locals don't care for us and I always wonder when I'm in the woods if our stuffs still going to be there. stoves and heaters get shoved behind the truck seats and covered up and tents only have a sleep bag and cheap air mattress in them.

I will say I have setup a full camp with large tents and its not a take it down in 10min job. someone was there for at least 40min-hour. If others were camping around you how in the hell did they not notice it wasn't you guys who did it? I have camped some state parks and what not and I could tell you from 2yrs ago what some of the people had setup and what they drove. the neighbors probably seen it but too scared or self centered to say anything.

We camped at a public/secluded spot one year and I was worried about my stuff coming up missing so I took pictures of everything where it was and of the whole camp and took a little walk and got plates on the DL from the ones I figured to be scum balls.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

That sucks Carl. I hope you find it/ them


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Man, i tell ya what guys...I'm sittin at home now... still in disbelief... what hurts the most was the tent ... I bought that a couple years ago from an OGF member on the marketplace and it has been the best tent ever...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Addendum: there was ONE highlight to the trip.....









... i'm trying my best to stay positive about this but it is so disheartening ... tight lines fellas...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Man-0-Man. 
Just sitting here shaking my head Literally speechless. Hard to fing anything to say other than to say I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Now I'm glad my wife refuses to camp and It seems the cost of a couple nights in a cabin\lodge is cheaper than replacing all the gear.

This is what happens in a society where you hand too many people too much. They feel they are entitled to everything and anything and do not know the value of earning something. They have no idea what those items mean to you because they would never buy them, so they steal them. I also call BS on whomever said that maybe someone needed a home. 99% of those that are homeless put themselves there by making bad decisions, they don't need a tent more than you just because they chose drugs and dropped out of High School or whatever. You earned that gear, no one needs it or deserves it more than you.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Man it is disheartening to hear about this type of crap. I wonder if the lowlife scumbags had a campsite near yours, or if it is just some creeps that prey on guys fishing the run. I have a feeling they will do it again and hopefully they get caught next time. Thieves need a good beating to become rehabilitated. On a positive note, you did catch a real nice walleye congrats on that.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ohihunter I seriously doubt someone even seen it happen. I would bet that everyone else camping there (only has 15 sites) was off fishing just like he was. As we are planning on staying there this weekend I have looked at the area on MapQuest and it looks like the sites are separated by a few trees and on the north side of a public parking lot which seems like it would make it hard to know what vehicles and people belong to which site.

9left sorry you had to experience this. Unfortunely had trouble like yours many years ago when they took just about everything except our trailer.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

My guess is that they had been watching you waiting for you to leave to go fish. They probably even followed you to your fishing spot to see you go into the river. If they did that they knew for a fact that they had at least a couple of hours to steal all your stuff. Can you think of anyone that stood out when leaving buttonwood? There usually are lots of people in that area this time of year. Problem is that most are too focused on walleyes to take any notice. Yes you are right that is a new all time low.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Let me start by saying, 9left, I'm sorry brother, it to coulda very easily of been me. We go camping, pile our crap up on the picnic table and go fishing. But not anymore. 
I know a lot of you are going to say we shouldn't have to do that, but after reading all the way thru this entire thing, this makes me want to bring my trail cam and run her up a near by tree. Huh?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

That sucks Carl! Really sad that you can't go out and enjoy a day of fishing and camping without worrying about your stuff being stolen. Glad you guys caught some fish and a nice one at that...but still doesn't make up for losing all of that stuff.


----------



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

9Left said:


> Myself and a buddy made the 3 hour drive to The Maumee river yesterday... got our campsite at Buttonwood park, set up camp and fished the last few hours yesterday. Enjoyed a nice campfire and a cozy nights sleep. This morning we woke up early, made a quick breakfast, and headed just a couple miles down the road to the White Street access for a day of walleye fishing. Turned out to be a good morning and we both had our limits by noon. " This is great", i thought,"we can head back, breakdown camp, and make the drive home before dinner". as we pulled into Buttonwood Park, we drove to our campsite… Or at least we thought ...yep ...that's what happened... some lowlife $&#%** STOLE the ENTIRE CAMPSITE!!!!!.... guys, you have no idea how badly I wish I was making this up ... my NICE 10x12 canvas tent, both cots, both sleeping bags, both sleeping pads, my coleman stove, my duffle
> 
> 
> 9Left said:
> ...


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your misfortune. It's a shame that you can't enjoy a day on the water without worrying what type of crime may be perpetrated against you.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Here's how the law reads.
http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/2901.05
I always cringe when people give legal advice on here. Especially when it comes to something as serious as this.




9left. Sucks man but in the end they are just things. Can be replaced. Nice things from the sounds of it, but life goes on. Pretty rotten thing to have happen but try not to be too down about it. :/


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

My guess would be one or more "homeless" people!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I feel your pain. I went crappie fishing. I left my stuffs to get some more minnows. 20 minutes later came back and my stuff was still there but my crappie were gone. I was mad then but now i laugh about it. Wtf steals fish?

Cant trust anybody. Either lock up your stuff or you'll get screwed.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

9Left said:


> Addendum: there was ONE highlight to the trip.....
> View attachment 233790
> 
> 
> ... i'm trying my best to stay positive about this but it is so disheartening ... tight lines fellas...


That is a beautiful walleye Carl.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

9left, that's just a horrible post to read. People ( I guess that's what we call them) can be just plain sad. I have a tent that's just sitting in the garage. It's a 8 man I think. You're welcome to the tent if you would like it.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks i sincerely appreciate the offer... just gonna save up for a new canvas tent tho.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Holy Moly. This is horrible. Sorry to hear about your run in with the dregs of society.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

hailtothethief said:


> I feel your pain. I went crappie fishing. I left my stuffs to get some more minnows. 20 minutes later came back and my stuff was still there but my crappie were gone. I was mad then but now i laugh about it. Wtf steals fish?
> 
> Cant trust anybody. Either lock up your stuff or you'll get screwed.


if the fish were in the water....a turtle?


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear but doesn't surprise me one bit. During the annual Powwow there people steal stuff from the vendors and even break into the Native Americans vehicles and steal stuff. Scumbag thieves are everywhere. Do checkout Toledo Craigslist though you might get lucky and find some of your items listed.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

It really sucks reading this. I'm sorry this happened Carl. Scumbags will be scumbags.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

So sorry that this happened to you! I know it is of little consolation, but this post will certainly make others more aware of the problem….it has for me.

I’ve been camping for over 45 years, and I have NEVER been concerned about leaving things in camp unattended. I cringe now to think about the times that we have left literally tens of thousands of dollars in camping/fishing gear unattended from sunrise to sunset.

As much as I’m disgusted that the world has come to this……I’m getting a trail cam as someone above suggested.

I hope that you get your stuff back, and that the thieving trash never gets another moment of peace in their pathetic lives.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree with what some others have said.... they had to be watching you and know you were going to be gone long enough to take it all. It is a decent amount of work to clear out a whole site and even if they saw you leave how could they know you wouldn't run back to camp for something? Makes me wonder if it was a team effort where 1 person watched you to make sure you were not going to return while the other/others cleaned out the camp. That is just crazy and makes me sick to my stomach. Sorry to hear it happened to you.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks guys... called my insurance company today with a last ditch effort to see if I could get some things covered ... $1000 deductible for theft... lol...looks like I'm just plain out of bunch of camping equipment..


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Carl I think this was an elaborate plan between ML1187 and Saugeye Tom to get you started on hammock camping.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Too bad you didn't have a trail cam in a nearby tree !


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Lowerider1029 said:


> Too bad you didn't have a trail cam in a nearby tree !


.. in 30 years of camping i have never once thought that getting everything stolen, especially the entire damn campsite, would be a concern.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I hate thieves. I hope a new type of flesh eating fungus found its way into your tent on the same day they stole it. May their ears fall off and their eyes dry out.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

9Left said:


> .. in 30 years of camping i have never once thought that getting everything stolen, especially the entire damn campsite, would be a concern.


Good Lord has it come to this? That is low..


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Sadly things like this have been happening for years. When I still lived in Mississippi in 2000 I headed off to do some hunting even though it was rainy and foggy. On the way I lost control and crashed my car down an embankment and into the woods. Luckily I was able to make it up to the road and get help. Unfortunely we were in a dead zone for cell phones so they drove me down the road till we got a signal to call my wife to come get me. When we got back, in the 10 minutes we were gone, someone had stopped and stole my tree stand out of the back seat. Thankfully they hadn't tried the trunk as it popped open easily and I had two rifles and a shotgun in it. Always wondered if I had still been in the car would they have checked me for a pulse before they took my wallet.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow! That's terrible! Nothing in this world is sacred anymore! Such low life's! Sorry about your losses!

(Hoping maybe it was some friends playing a practical joke on you!)


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

9Left said:


> .. in 30 years of camping i have never once thought that getting everything stolen, especially the entire damn campsite, would be a concern.


The times, they are a changing. Nobody cares anymore. Values are gone.
I hope the bird of paradise or karma flies up their wahoo and takes a big ol stinky crap. Let them see how it feels to be crapped on.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry to read about your loss. Scumbags. Karma is a beeatch and will catch up with them and they will eventually meet their Maker.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Just read through your thread Carl- sorry bro. Glad to see you posted that BEAST of a walleye though! Congrats on your PB.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

That just sucks so bad !! I'm sorry that you had to experience such a lousy end to a fishing trip with your friend. Sure hope that the Toledo PD can get a break in this case & throw those scumbags in jail. I had a B & E at my home 4 yrs ago & my gun vault saves my a**. Luckily. our detectives caught the thieves & they both got locked up. Celina PD was pretty sure that the guys were involved in several similar thefts, but didn't have enough evidence to prosecute them for multiple crimes. There are a lot of guys here that work hard for their hunting & fishing gear that are feeling your pain. Mike


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

BTW.....You've been catching some awfully nice fish this last week !!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

So is this something your insurance will help with?


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

All I can do is echo what others have said, hope they catch the scumbags. I want to camp at API and turkey hunt this spring but leaving camp unattended and having my stuff stolen is a big concern.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Keep an eye on Craig's List & local flea markets. You just might run across your gear that way, but prosecution appears slim.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Nope. more probable a Squatch

sorry, double post


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

bobk said:


> So is this something your insurance will help with?


Lol... i wish... i called them yesterday... $1000 deductible... and right at $1000 in value of gear stolen... just cant win


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

icebucketjohn said:


> Keep an eye on Craig's List & local flea markets. You just might run across your gear that way, but prosecution appears slim.


Found who stole by boat through Craigslist, you never know keep an eye on it.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this. It makes my blood boil how some people can do something like that...


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

sorry to hear this, but with this heroin problem going on people will steal anything to make a buck. not saying this is what happened but where I live people are breaking into cars and stealing anything they can to get money, its sad we have to worry about going hunting or fishing and have to watch our backs. what I wouldn't do to turn the clock back 25 years. hope everthing works out for you


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yes, it is sad... and that was my first thought when I realized everything was actually stolen ..." we live in a new world, a world of heroin"... it wouldn't surprise me if my $1000 worth of camping equipment was sold for a total of $80 to strike a few hits of drugs....smh


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

9Left said:


> yes, it is sad... and that was my first thought when I realized everything was actually stolen ..." we live in a new world, a world of heroin"... it wouldn't surprise me if my $1000 worth of camping equipment was sold for a total of $80 to strike a few hits of drugs....smh


If they even got that much for it. I know a person who had 12k worth of new metal roofing delivered to a job site. It was stolen that night. Was scrapped still in the boxes for a grand total of 64 dollars.


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

This just sucks..dont know what else to say................


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

9Left said:


> Lol... i wish... i called them yesterday... $1000 deductible... and right at $1000 in value of gear stolen... just cant win


That's a kick in the grapes.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

These dope heads do not care about anyone or anything. Trust me, back in the 70's I experimented with drugs but never did I think of stealing from someone. It is a dirty rotten shame that these people have no respect for others. Sorry for your loss.....at least you caught some nice fish!


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

What a terrible situation. My trucks have been broken into multiple times over the past 5 years or so and it pisses me off something awful. Also been seeing a lot of stories like this posted on this forum. Just one time I want to open a thread where some of these idiots get caught in the act and get their @$$es stomped into the ground. Sorry to hear it man


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Well unfortunately I feel your pain. My truck window got smashed last night. I was at a central Ohio lake in a visible parking lot next to a busy road and it happened at 830. Luckily other than feeling violated I'm only out a 300 dollar window cause they didn't take my fishing gear and there wasn't anything worth stealing in the truck. Just stupid.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

jray said:


> Well unfortunately I feel your pain. My truck window got smashed last night. I was at a central Ohio lake in a visible parking lot next to a busy road and it happened at 830. Luckily other than feeling violated I'm only out a 300 dollar window cause they didn't take my fishing gear and there wasn't anything worth stealing in the truck. Just stupid.


That's why my doors are unlocked most of the time now. I've had that happen. I never keep anything in my vehicle worth stealing , except maybe a few bucks worth of change in the ashtray. I hope next time someone tries the door first before smashing a window, so at least that way I don't have to pay for a new window. 

However, a friend of mine had his window busted out and a bowfishing bow stolen from his back seat, when all four doors were unlocked...


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

9left I talked to a county park warden there on Friday as we camped there this weekend. I mentioned the stealing of your stuff and he replied that they think it may have been someone just pulling an April's fools joke on you. However I did notice a campsite that sure looked like it was a trap set up to catch a thief. Tent was just set laying on the ground and all kinds of new looking gear had been set up like on display on the picnic table. Stuff was there when I arrived at 10:30 Friday and disappeared after we went to sleep Saturday night and nobody was ever at the campsite. Also seen the sheriff several times over the weekend and we weren't in camp very much.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I hope they catch the turds


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Evinrude… Thanks for the post brother… It's nice to know that they are looking at this as a real problem ..and maybe even doing something about it


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

...but I guarantee this was no April fools joke...we thought that at first and we searched the entire woods lot between the campsite and the river


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

There are some real low life that resides in the Toledo area, the stuff that people do amazes me. Look at some of the pawn shops but your car may be jacked while in the stores. Just part of the Maumee allure, sorry to say, but you came out alive.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Weekender#1 said:


> There are some real low life that resides in the Toledo area, the stuff that people do amazes me. Look at some of the pawn shops but your car may be jacked while in the stores. Just part of the Maumee allure, sorry to say, but you came out alive.


And ever since the projects by the AW Trail & I/75 got tore down the troublemakers been making their way to the 'burbs. Didn't help when the real estate market downturn happened some nice apartment complexes went Section 8 to try and stay in business and let anybody move in.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Dang that sucks. Hopefully the fishing gods reward you with a great season for having to go through that


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

WOW! I can't even imagine.

Do you have a pic of the tent? Maybe some locals could check local pawn shops and craigslist. It was very likely several people looking to cash in for drug money. Too nice of an area in the burbs for it to be homeless people.

I wish you all the best on getting your gear returned or at the very least these low life's getting caught. Unfortunately theft cases are not much of a priority for law enforcement...especially if just an isolated incident. 

For future trips you might try Schroeder's Campground. It is only a minute down the road from Buttonwood.


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

Time to start setting up trail cameras to catch these predators in action.

So sorry to read about your ordeal.


----------

